# Is the tide turning?



## Soutie (7/11/17)

It looks like the NHS, England finally gets it. There is a huge pro Vaping drive on this side of the pond, last month public health ran a ‘stoptober’ campaign to try get people off cigarettes, all over the radio and TV it was being labeled the healthy alternative, and now this.

Remember that these are the guys footing the medical bills here too, maybe they are onto something 

EDIT: forgot to mention that this is a sign outside a hospital, not taken by me but 'borrowed' from a local facebook group

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (7/11/17)

Soutie said:


> View attachment 112589
> 
> 
> It looks like the NHS, England finally gets it. There is a huge pro Vaping drive on this side of the pond, last month public health ran a ‘stoptober’ campaign to try get people off cigarettes, all over the radio and TV it was being labeled the healthy alternative, and now this.
> ...



@Soutie Great! Thanks for posting this! See also http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2017/10/16/london-fire-brigade-supports-e-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Thanks for sharing @Soutie

Great to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (7/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Soutie Great! Thanks for posting this! See also http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2017/10/16/london-fire-brigade-supports-e-cigarettes/



I do find it thought provoking when a publically funded free healthcare service (Public health england) with direct financial interest in decreasing illness promotes vaping versus US congress with a slightly different financial interest (no real free public health so financial incentive to decrease illness vs tax revenue and income from tobacco lobbiests) villifies it.

maybe i should remove my tin foil hat about now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/11/17)

That's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

